# Need Help with Stealth Grow Box...



## GuerillaGrower420 (Dec 9, 2008)

Anyplace I can get battery powered cfl's with a good light output?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2008)

FirstTimeGrow said:
			
		

> Anyplace I can get battery powered cfl's with a good light output?


 
Huh,,  battery powered?!Man that would take alot of batteries to run enough CFL's to grow anything.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 9, 2008)

Why don't you buy some solar panels to power your stuff. It would be allot cheaper in the long run. You would have to buy a battery company to keep up with the demand. LOL. Or you can put up a windmill to generate power. 

400w x 12 hrs x 30 days = 144 KWH
144 x .0823(my rate) = $11.85

400w x 24 hrs x 30 days = 288 KWH
288w x .0823 =  $23.70

   11.85 - flower
+ 23.70 - veg
$ 35.55  for both lights a month!:holysheep: 

That is 12% increase on my normal bill don't think that will throw up the red flags.:hubba: 

you have a better chance of getting busted if you tell one person!


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 9, 2008)

FirstTimeGrow said:
			
		

> Anyplace I can get battery powered cfl's with a good light output?


 
No.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ha, woah guys just thinking outloud. Thought it'd be a cool idea if I could eliminate all cords and it could be almost completely closed besides ventilation...


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 10, 2008)

Makes me daydream too,
    I wonder about the real feasability of going with solar panels. I wonder how many square foot of panel to every 100 Watts ?....

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2008)

FirstTimeGrow said:
			
		

> Ha, woah guys just thinking outloud. Thought it'd be a cool idea if I could eliminate all cords and it could be almost completely closed besides ventilation...


 
Yeah :bong: Not to worry,,we are just as high as you are.  Hell,just the other day I was riden down tha road and seen this trailer with a big Sun Tanning Bed on it..MAn the lights (thc induced) went off in my head for a min,,I was thinking those things must put out alot of Lumens. Course I dont wantta tan my plants. Yes,,Im high again.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Dec 10, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Yeah :bong: Not to worry,,we are just as high as you are. Hell,just the other day I was riden down tha road and seen this trailer with a big Sun Tanning Bed on it..MAn the lights (thc induced) went off in my head for a min,,I was thinking those things must put out alot of Lumens. Course I dont wantta tan my plants. Yes,,Im high again.



On VH1 they had a thing on the 70's or something, like I love the 70's and Steve-O was on ther and his parents had a tanning bed and he said he used to put his plants their... just saying


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2008)

Wonder what kind of lights they use? Guess I will have to google.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2008)

They are Floras,,100 to 160 watt tubes. Up to 16 in one bed.  Boy what an electric bill that would be.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 10, 2008)

I wasn't joking you can go solar, 100% off the grid but it is not cheap if you need I can set you up with an installing company! LOL. Free power is not really free. Imagine 100% off the grid you cant get any stealthier than that. Check :hubba: out this link.http://www.techienation.com/solar-investigation-how-many-solar-panels-you-need/


----------



## Elven (Dec 11, 2008)

My parents have like 20K worth of panels at home, their electricity bill is like anywhere between -$4 and $20 bucks. They also have a pool a spa and a pond, I wish I had 20K to throw down.


----------

